

Apple Is in Big Trouble Over MacBook GPU Issues - masolino
http://mac.softpedia.com/blog/Apple-Is-In-Big-Trouble-Over-MacBook-GPU-Issues-467352.shtml

======
huxley
For definitions of "big trouble" that include a class-action lawsuit being
filed in Canada.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Good to know. I almost bought a 2011 MB.

Is Apple avoiding to openly acknowledge the defect to stop all 2011 MB owners
from preemptively asking for a fix/replacement?

